
When Irish Eyes Are Crying | Business | Vanity Fair - atularora
http://www.vanityfair.com/business/features/2011/03/michael-lewis-ireland-201103
======
rjrodger
Just to explain: "DOWN WITH THIS SORT OF THING":
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT9xuXQjxMM>

